

The difference between MIT and ITP - droidHN
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/07/14/the-difference-between-mit-and-itp-les-savy-fav-vs-boston/

======
tarikh
This author is really stupid and he doesn't know what he's talking about. MIT
Rocks!

------
helios410
Why does ITP get such a bad rap?

